

Help us conduct the biggest April Fool's joke on Facebook - cerventus
http://birthdaybomb.squarespace.com/

======
zdw
I already do this to every form that requires my age - game trailer sites are
notorious for this, probably to fulfill an ESRB requirements or something.

Using 4/1 is easy (only have to set month and year), and hopefully tips off
the web host that their age request is frankly bogus in the vast number of
cases.

~~~
cerventus
I don't think it will happen that way

